# b13 clear taillights



## sentra94casper (Jul 4, 2002)

I was wondering if any one know where this e-bay sell got these lights?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33716&item=2460224627


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

I was wondering the same thing. They are probably manufacturing it themselves or with help. Knowing the demand is high, they post it on eBay, get to almost $200 and keep doing that until the demand slows down, then put in on a website for sale for ~$100-$150. What a marketing strategy. With that said, I still want a pair, but may have to wait until the prices drop.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dont do it!!! ahhhhh...the bulbs look pink when you brake and use turn signals!!!


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

I believe the now defunct Nis-Nacks had those a few years ago.

And yes the look pink with the lights one. I rmember Hondas running around with those before Altezza lights became "cool"


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

If you do wind up getting those, invest in a set of Hiper Industries Xenon Red bulbs. They're the only bulbs I've ever found that actually shine red instead of pink.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Or get some LED bulbs.


----------

